

I'm 17 and made the front page of Medium.com  - _kyleryan
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-creativity/9b9b8a76cca5
A most recommended article: The Starbucks Theory. Proof that you don't need to be a journalist/CEO to write great stuff on Medium. P.S. Medium was founded by Ev Williams who made Twitter.
======
orn
His former post is interesting as well <https://medium.com/what-i-learned-
today/be8b2dc0677>

------
cb33
Why isn't the title of this HN post "The Starbucks Theory"? The author doesn't
mention their age at any point in the blog post, so I fail to see why it is in
the title.

